# i did it! made $5000 last week!



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

drive non stop made $5000 last week

picture attach..thats the an iphone btw not an android


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Well, no need to wonder whether or not you're a viral marketing team member posting from a cubicle farm in San Francisco!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Liar.


----------



## Noobs (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

Dang said:


> View attachment 46380
> - picture attach..thats the an iphone btw not an android


What version of iOS is that? Finally, a new UI.


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

Referral incentives are awesome, ranging from $750 to $1000 per driver so I guess you invited 5 drivers for this week. Great job.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You might want to invest in some drawing classes. Nevermind...you drive for Uber.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Seems legit.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Ridic legit!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> Seems legit.


I'm not so certain. It uses the original Uber logo.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

It's more amazing that you hit it right on the number.....$5,000.00 even...... that's astonishing!


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

What's your secret!?? I'm jealous!


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

You're an inspiration. I bet if you worked the surge, you can make $10,000 next week!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Dang said:


> View attachment 46380
> 
> 
> drive non stop made $5000 last week
> ...


 Then you woke up from a dream right?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I laughed. Thanks!


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

When I grow up, I wanna be like you


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

He's like a car lot. Only one at that price.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dang said:


> View attachment 46380
> 
> 
> drive non stop made $5000 last week
> ...


You sold your car !
$5,000.00


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> What's your secret!?? I'm jealous!


You know, the usual: Mints, bottled water, a strong sense of self-loathing mixed with an irresistable urge to self-punish and just a smattering of false joy thrown in so as not to offend Pax.


----------



## Hell yeah ! (Jun 10, 2016)

Dang said:


> View attachment 46380
> 
> 
> drive non stop made $5000 last week
> ...


You got a ride to the moon or what? Too bad coming back dead miles must have sucked!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Hell yeah ! said:


> You got a ride to the moon or what? Too bad coming back dead miles must have sucked!


Takes no gas coming back.... but the landing is rough.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you even photoshop, bro?


----------



## Hell yeah ! (Jun 10, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> Takes no gas coming back.... but the landing is rough.


Lol. NASA offered him a job of an astronaut but he declined.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I can't even make that driving from LA to NYC.


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> You're an inspiration. I bet if you worked the surge, you can make $10,000 next week!


Just work a few hours on the 4th of July, they're talking about $45 per hour or something like that. ;-)


----------



## durka101 (Dec 18, 2015)

agtg said:


> You know, the usual: Mints, bottled water, a strong sense of self-loathing mixed with an irresistable urge to self-punish and just a smattering of false joy thrown in so as not to offend Pax.


That's too close to home.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Photo forensics analyst here. Can confirm legit image, no use of photoshop to doctor image.

Good job OP, use the $5000 wisely.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

durka101 said:


> That's too close to home.


I'm sorry, I was in a really awful mood when I posted that.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I made over $10K this week in four days. I quit driving for Uber and have been day trading.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I made over $10K this week in four days. I quit driving for Uber and have been day trading.


Better than horseracing.


----------



## Brandon0315 (May 5, 2016)

I just spit out my coffee. Thanks for the A.M. chuckle.


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

Dang said:


> View attachment 46380
> 
> 
> drive non stop made $5000 last week
> ...


you sure the payout is not the 0?

I think the 5K are the expenses and reduction that fuber took.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I bet you are tired


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

looks like the same i owe you notes that Lloyd and dawber had in D&D.


----------



## DreamCity305 (May 18, 2015)

Lmaoo. Oh God! I laughed so hard when I've seen that picture.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

Dang said:


> View attachment 46380
> 
> 
> drive non stop made $5000 last week
> ...


That was per hour right!!


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Dang said:


> View attachment 46380
> 
> 
> drive non stop made $5000 last week
> ...


Did the bank cash it?


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Then you woke up from a dream right?


With Travis next to him!!!


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

Forgot to move the decimal point 2 spaces to the left . $50.00 good job


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm not quite sure why I clicked on this thread.


----------



## sailorgrl88 (Jul 14, 2016)

Dang said:


> View attachment 46380
> 
> 
> drive non stop made $5000 last week
> ...


Thanks u made me lol, lol, lol!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

$5k sure, but was that gross or net?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I appreciate the indisputable proof you posted about your claim!


----------

